# Resealing a 55 gal. Tank



## CandyColoredClown (Jul 16, 2009)

My 55 gal. has a slight leak at the bottom seal, which I'm fixing to correct. First of all I'll be using silicone I bought at Petco (I have two tubes). 

I'm planning to remove all of the old around the bottom , but leaving the corners as they are. When I reseal the bottom I'm planning to put a new bead over the corners to strengthen them up (over the preexisting silicone).

Does anybody see a problem with this, should I do this differently and will two tubes be enough to do this. 

Thanks in Advance, Richard


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you should always remove the old silicone a new bead wont hold if the old stuff lets go. when applying the silicone use a credit card to pack the sealant in the corner and remove any excess. it really is a fairly easy project just time consuming.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

dont use a credit card. go to the home improvment store and get A caulk buddy or Use some sort of plastice thing That would not be a fected by the silant.


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

Plastic disposable spoon.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Thumb..


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

elbow


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

how about a toe?? lol


----------



## abunari (Jun 27, 2009)

I have a used aquarium that i just bought. I got a 90 gallon glass aquarium for 80 dollars. All the seals look good that i can tell so far. The previous owner used a metal algae scraper..grr. i have notice a few nicks here and there on the outer edges of the sealant (the part the spreads out from the corner. If there is not leaks as of yet shoudl i just leave it alone of would it be okay to smoosh a small amoun tof sealant over the spot just in case?


----------

